# IUI BFP with thin uterus lining?



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi ladies!

I am just starting my third round of IUI following two   but I am finding that Chlomid is thinning my uterus lining. The first month it was 8mm, the next 4mm and now this month it is 6mm. My clinic seem happy to proceed each time but from searching on this forum, a lot of places seem to abandon with less than 8mm. The nurse who scanned me mentioned that the lining should be above 10mm for the pregnancy to stand a chance.

My question is have any of you had a BFP with a lining of less than 8mm or is this something that you have encountered? The doctor said they will try Menopur or natural IUI if it fails this time as I am ovulating naturally but the Chlomid was prescribed to compensate for my lost right tube.

Lastly, can I just say how nice it is to be able to ask these types of questions to people who understand and even if they don't know the answer they can offer advice or sympathy. My family and friends are great but they either have kids or are single with no plans to have them so they don't know much about these matters!!!  

love Dixie xxx


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Dixie I have pm'd you.

kelly xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Dixie,

Sorry to hear about your BFN's.

I had a thin uterus lining with IUI last month. The reason that mine was thin was that I had responded so well to the drugs that my follicles had become large very quickly, but 

my lining hadn't had time to catch up. It messured 6mm when I had my IUI. The clinic prescribed me estrogen tablets to thicken it up & I also had Cyclogest pessaries. 

I had a BFN, but my clinic said that they have had women with linings of 5mm or 6mm who have still had a BFP, but they do prefer to see it 8mm or over. So there is still hope! 

Isn't this a great site! I don't think I could I could have coped without it.

Good luck for this cycle and I hope you get a BFP!

Liz
x


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Liz,

Thanks for your reply, it is good to hear some positive words from someone in a similar situation! My doctor said that they have had BFP's with linings like mine but they never offered me anything to thicken it (it is the NHS though!)

How have you found reflexology? I have tried acupuncture with no success although it was very relaxing and I was thinking about trying refexology as this really helped a friend of mine. She had been trying for years and was just about to start IVF when she tried reflexology and fell pregnant after a few months. It also worked for her second child. I like stories like this!

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Dixie,

I hope all is going well with you.

Acupuncture didn't work for me either. Reflexology I find is very good. I feel more 'in balance' and also it does relax me, which I think can only help. 

I hope your 2ww isn't driving you too mad!

Liz
x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Dixie,

I just thought I'd pop in and post you an update, my BFN, has become a BFP! And my lining was 6mm (as I mentioned before). 

Fingers crossed for you!

Liz
x


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Liz,

That is fantastic news!!!     

I saw one of your posts yesterday but didn't get chance to send you a big CONGRATULATIONS!!! It really made my day when I read that you had a BFP and it gives me hope - the clinic weren't lying when they said girls have fallen with 6mm lining! How are you feeling? I saw in your posts that you had been bleeding - has this stopped now? I think it is quite common in early pregnancy. Good luck for your scan on Monday, I'll be thinking about you and I'll let you know how I get on as Monday is test day for me    

Love Dixie xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Dixie,

Wow Monday is a big day for both of us!

My bleeding seems to have stopped this afternoon, so I just hope it stays that way. I did a test again this morning and it was still a BFP, but I have bled so much over the last 12 days, I really can't believe it will all be ok, but we will see.

Well I hope you have a good weekend. Stay calm and try and not go too  . I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Liz
x


----------

